# screw cover strip



## berni109 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi,
This is the plastic insert that fits into the aliminium moulding covering the edge seams on older vehicles.
Does anyone know where this can be obtained from?
Thanks.
Bern.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi ,

Try O'leary motorhomes 01482 868632 www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk they may well have it,if not they will point you in the right direction,it will be cheaper too than through a dealer.


----------



## berni109 (Jun 9, 2005)

OK, I will give them a try.
Thanks.
Bern


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Try www.sealsdirect.co.uk or www.woolies-trim.co.uk


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

*Plastic trim*

I sure that E-bay had some for sale in RV Motorhome site :roll:


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Perthshire Caravans got my father in law a huge roll of the stuff fairly cheap.

Paul


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

There's some pickies >>here<< of some capping, but a different style to the stuff described above


----------



## 88901 (May 10, 2005)

We had a lot of problems with plastic strips shrinking and coming out of the aluminium channels on our van windows. after replacing several times we cut thick black insulating tape to the correct width and used that to replace strips as they came out. no more problems and easy to carry a roll in the van.
Ray.


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi Bern 
O'Learys have it in stock in various colours when you put it in always make sure you add a little extra to allow for shrinkage.


Chris


----------

